# what's the best ink for heat pressing 100% cotton t-shirts?



## Tony1Leg (Feb 15, 2008)

hi all,
i'm new to the forums and wanted to ask you all... if i'm heat pressing on to 100% cotton T-shirts which is the best ink for the job? i'm about to invest in a Epson C88 or should i stick with the Epson R285 that someone has given to me?
i'm in Manchester, England and want to get into T-shirt making as a little exta cash from "car boot (yard) sales"... stuck at home all week being disabled if i could make about 20 shirts or so for a sunday sale.
i've found lots of info but i can't seem to find out exactly what ink is for what job! pigment ink, dye/sub ink... do i really NEED a ciss?
any help you could give me?
cheers.... Tony.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Help Needed Please*

The c88 should come with durabrite pigment ink and thats what you want. Sublimation is a different path with sub inks and polyester tees. I am not sure what ink runs through your current printer but if it says durabrite you are ok. Probably most important other than the ink is the actual transfer paper. Look through the forum because there is much info on papers. You will need a good quality heatpress.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Help Needed Please*

Hi Tony welcome to forums  there are a few of us this side or the "wet bit" if you can get up to Birmingham there is an exhibition on March 2/4 u can look at site on Printwear & Promotion 
some of us are meeting there,also if you go to the left hand side of this page and click on "search by popular keyword tab" button then look for uk u will see some local distributors sites  hope this helps

PS Doug at Targets is very good and will send u samples if u need to try some local T/P


----------



## Tony1Leg (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Help Needed Please*

thanks guys (been off-line for a few days PC broke down)
have registered for the show in Birmingham going on the Monday.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Help Needed Please*

see you there then we are meeting about 12 by the stand that is doing the fashion show near the bar area u acn get a map on their web page if that helps  hope we all meet up


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Help Needed Please*

Hi Tony,

The epson R285 uses Claria ink. 

From Epson.com: Claria Hi-Definition Ink is a revolutionary new six-color, dye-based ink technology. 

Unless you can somehow get pigment ink to run through it, you'll need the c88, or d88 in UK, to get the pigment ink. Dyes wash out in the laundry.

Good luck and best regards.
Kelly


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Help Needed Please*

*tony i would suggest investing in the c88 printer. it's going to give you what you need without a huge investment being required. also the c88 will use pigment ink which is what you will need to make transfers... i found out first hand just how well dye based inks hold up when i first started and it wasn't good. good luck and welcome to the forum. *


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The C88 is out of production...replaced with the C120..has 2 black carts instead of one..I guess that helps Epson sell more ink


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, more ink, more costs. 

I was on Epson.com today. The c88+ is still there, not on clearance. $79, but its in US epson.

the c120 is $69 today.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

*well always have to have a scheme to sell more i suppose more catridges = more ink needed  i was lucky enough to get a c88 but as far as which inks to use...pigment inks hands down.*


----------



## lokster (Sep 9, 2007)

use Continous ink system with pigment based ink. DONT do dye it gets blotty and washed out in water.


----------



## blandedtshirts (Oct 21, 2008)

Just another tip - found out from experience - never use cheap inks! I thought I could save money by using the Epson compatible at a quarter of the cost, and the black ended up running in the wash like a dye ink. It even went a shade of green :-(
Anyone want a batch of white tees with unique "running black ink" designs?!


----------

